# I don't understand why Uber driver's drive and complain about Uber! Explain it to me Why?



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

*Questions all about this and that,why people just dont get it? Uber is a CHEAP service!*

People use Uber because its CHEAP!!! why and why and why,new drivers which have got a seed planted in their brains think that they can do a better job,and also think old drivers are just dumb and stupid.
These new "COWBOYS" who are slinger's weren't around the last couple of years,which we had several pay cuts! WTF is it with new un touched pure drivers thinking old drivers are out of date and should be tossed,the tossers here are the new silly thinking drivers which they think they have the edge,only edge is they will be in debt,a car that's fallen apart before their eyes,the mileage sky rocket and much more.

Final conclusion is that Uber drivers know days are charity workers and beggars for extorted ratings.
Can anyone intelligent enough and hit me why Uber drivers old and new drive for Uber?Its a known fact that its CHEAP,and it makes a loss for drivers.Why do you or don't you still drive?Why complain?
Fill in the missing words and no stray dog remarks down below:

I ......... from ...........drive for Uber and know and aware its losing money and destroying my car.Why I drive for Uber based on this reason/s.....................................................................................?

I think i better go out and be a charity chariot,read this later bro's seeyou on the road and good luck with your ratings,HAHAHaaaa


----------



## Tried Retired (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep, looking to join Uber and all the posts I read have a common theme. It is a complete mystery to me why people drive for Uber, its gotta be more than money!!!. My conclusion is that it is a ride sharing "Ponzi Scheme" that will continue to exist through the ongoing supply of newbies into the system who eventually get wise and move on, but many more ready to replace them.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

you can work 15 hours a day
thats why
although its not the case in nsw from 1st nov


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Tried Retired said:


> Yep, looking to join Uber and all the posts I read have a common theme. It is a complete mystery to me why people drive for Uber, its gotta be more than money!!!. My conclusion is that it is a ride sharing "Ponzi Scheme" that will continue to exist through the ongoing supply of newbies into the system who eventually get wise and move on, but many more ready to replace them.


Wish you well and prosperity.


----------



## littlemissmaya (Aug 26, 2017)

out of all my part-time jobs (although there was a week or two i had done about as many as full-time) i enjoy this the most. no need to clean offices, classrooms, dirty toilets.. no need to worry about making a sale.. or forgetting that bottle of 1.25L pepsi. not having to care about clients' internet not working or configuration of the email on their brand spanking new laptop.

a to b. when i am free. got my music on (spotify playlist called Home Is Wherever I'm With You), air con or heater, interesting banter with passengers, and no need to worry about cash transactions. and a rental car so no rego, maintenance, insurance, depreciation etc.

as far as expenses, gst, uber fees.. all my net income goes to the big tax office debt i owe them anyway from a previous business i had, at least it'll be paid off quicker than if i just relied on my other work, a winning lottery ticket, or a cute sugar daddy or sugar momma, and hell no i ain't taking my kit off.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

littlemissmaya said:


> out of all my part-time jobs (although there was a week or two i had done about as many as full-time) i enjoy this the most. no need to clean offices, classrooms, dirty toilets.. no need to worry about making a sale.. or forgetting that bottle of 1.25L pepsi. not having to care about clients' internet not working or configuration of the email on their brand spanking new laptop.
> 
> a to b. when i am free. got my music on (spotify playlist called Home Is Wherever I'm With You), air con or heater, interesting banter with passengers, and no need to worry about cash transactions. and a rental car so no rego, maintenance, insurance, depreciation etc.
> 
> as far as expenses, gst, uber fees.. all my net income goes to the big tax office debt i owe them anyway from a previous business i had, at least it'll be paid off quicker than if i just relied on my other work, a winning lottery ticket, or a cute sugar daddy or sugar momma, and hell no i ain't taking my kit off.


I always say to myself and to others,do what you think is appropriate for you.But keep in mind that Ubering is a loss maker,Humungus know days.Not only a loss but other things deeply entrenched of the nature of ridesharing.Be vigilant at what you do and I wish you well as well.Go forth and Uber and after a long period of time see if Ubering fullfils your appetite,good wishes to you forum member.


----------



## Tried Retired (Oct 14, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> I always say to myself and to others,do what you think is appropriate for you.But keep in mind that Ubering is a loss maker,Humungus know days.Not only a loss but other things deeply entrenched of the nature of ridesharing.Be vigilant at what you do and I wish you well as well.Go forth and Uber and after a long period of time see if Ubering fullfils your appetite,good wishes to you forum member.


Agree George. It all gets down to "opportunity cost" i.e. what is the alternative for you? The reality being that if you could take out all of the costs in real time like tyres, rego, vehicle devaluation and you then do the numbers and the best you can get is $10 hour. Then is that better than getting nothing for doing nothing. If you are a brain surgeon you will not be an Uber driver, if you are unskilled, student, young mother ,over 55 & unemployed, then Uber starts to look attractive because something is better than nothing!!!
PS I qualify the $10 hour, i.e. having a life not driving home drunks at 2am on Sunday morning.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Tried Retired said:


> Agree George. It all gets down to "opportunity cost" i.e. what is the alternative for you? The reality being that if you could take out all of the costs in real time like tyres, rego, vehicle devaluation and you then do the numbers and the best you can get is $10 hour. Then is that better than getting nothing for doing nothing. If you are a brain surgeon you will not be an Uber driver, if you are unskilled, student, young mother ,over 55 & unemployed, then Uber starts to look attractive because something is better than nothing!!!
> PS I qualify the $10 hour, i.e. having a life not driving home drunks at 2am on Sunday morning.


Hi,thanks for the thread.Makes sense,but for me Uber is a hobby and I get bored staying home.Single bloke,and I figure I might meet a woman of my dreams,maybe.Anyway,the alternative is go with the flow and see what happens.Also I lease my vehicle,so none of that applies.Also for ATO compliance as a second job with Uber I just make enough to pay the lease.Dont have to pay huge amounts of double path.Small GST and thus I claw money back.


----------



## Tried Retired (Oct 14, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Hi,thanks for the thread.Makes sense,but for me Uber is a hobby and I get bored staying home.Single bloke,and I figure I might meet a woman of my dreams,maybe.Anyway,the alternative is go with the flow and see what happens.Also I lease my vehicle,so none of that applies.Also for ATO compliance as a second job with Uber I just make enough to pay the lease.Dont have to pay huge amounts of double path.Small GST and thus I claw money back.


Good luck George. I hope you meet a nice lady soon.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Tried Retired said:


> Good luck George. I hope you meet a nice lady soon.


Destiny has many forms,time will tell,and when I do meet the right I will flourish in pool of love for money,Uber and the her


----------



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

i drive about 5 hrs a week, max, my car is electric, so little wear and tear, and almost non existent fuel costs, and the tax perks are great. i would never drive full time, for the reasons mentions above.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

It


Ultra said:


> i drive about 5 hrs a week, max, my car is electric, so little wear and tear, and almost non existent fuel costs, and the tax perks are great. i would never drive full time, for the reasons mentions above.


Cheers,its been stated here in the past threads all this and that,Uber is a loss maker for a driver,all the law breaking Uber has been operating on will soon come to end.Compliance will be a big factor,and i mean compliance !


----------



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Cheers,its been stated here in the past threads all this and that,Uber is a loss maker for a driver


i find it funny that a lot of drivers, well, a lot on here, seam to think its a good paying, secure job, like courier driving, yes, its a job, well paying, after fuel, maintenance, legislative costs such as insurance, rego etc, its far from a well paying job. i think a lot of drivers get into uber believing they will earn decent income, and soon realise the truth, i have heard stories from pax stating how much they have been told uber driver earn... i laugh, and show them the actual amount.. most cant believe it, wow, is that all, i hear a lot.

though if you get into uber for different reasons, it can work, myself, very part time, only on my free time, an hour or 2 here and there, and have a very cheap car to use, that i own outright, and with the tax concessions i get from my main income, it can provide a little pocket money for toys, thats about it, i know of some drivers who are retirees, and do it for the company, and a reason to get out of the house.

then i see full timers bragging about earning $2700 a week, but put in 90 hours for that income! madness, when you consider a normal working week is 38 hrs, you see the real picture. its still only 1100 a week, or below average income, better get a job packing shelves, it will pay more, and give you more time to enjoy life. 
i think its those in this category that complain about uber and its treatment of them, and think that the old timers are just old and dumb, well, its usually the old drivers that know exactly why they uber, and get on with it.. though a lot of millennials seam to think they are owed the world, and when uber doesn't hand that on a platter, they get upset, and have no social experience in not getting what they think they deserve, they think they are the best, and should be treated as such.

its a reality check.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ultra said:


> i find it funny that a lot of drivers, well, a lot on here, seam to think its a good paying, secure job, like courier driving, yes, its a job, well paying, after fuel, maintenance, legislative costs such as insurance, rego etc, its far from a well paying job. i think a lot of drivers get into uber believing they will earn decent income, and soon realise the truth, i have heard stories from pax stating how much they have been told uber driver earn... i laugh, and show them the actual amount.. most cant believe it, wow, is that all, i hear a lot.
> 
> though if you get into uber for different reasons, it can work, myself, very part time, only on my free time, an hour or 2 here and there, and have a very cheap car to use, that i own outright, and with the tax concessions i get from my main income, it can provide a little pocket money for toys, thats about it, i know of some drivers who are retirees, and do it for the company, and a reason to get out of the house.
> 
> ...


Well stated,before when uber first started yeah,drivers where taking home between 1700 to 2000 weekly,not these days,and i take my hat off to you.And mostly the Fatigue management is a big worry,life is more precious than for example owing the ATO or something else.Its coming soon to many drivers doing Uber as a passenger carrier.Anyway ubering is a lot more riskier.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> *Questions all about this and that,why people just dont get it? Uber is a CHEAP service!*
> 
> People use Uber because its CHEAP!!! why and why and why,new drivers which have got a seed planted in their brains think that they can do a better job,and also think old drivers are just dumb and stupid.
> These new "COWBOYS" who are slinger's weren't around the last couple of years,which we had several pay cuts! WTF is it with new un touched pure drivers thinking old drivers are out of date and should be tossed,the tossers here are the new silly thinking drivers which they think they have the edge,only edge is they will be in debt,a car that's fallen apart before their eyes,the mileage sky rocket and much more.
> ...


Because it's wrong to classify people wrongfully while you avoid payments?

"Be your own boss and be a contractor" Does ubering feel like contracting?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

d0n said:


> Because it's wrong to make classify people wrongfully while you avoid payments?
> 
> "Be your own boss and be a contractor" Does ubering feel like contracting?


Yes that is correct to,but my only concern is Ub drivers work 84 to 100 hrs a week,the 100 hrs is an assumption and maybe here say, I hear it from people I know,I'm only pointing at it without prejudice and only assuming,whispers only.I don't want to mud sling but fatigue managing has to addressed.Even working as a second job,it's out of control


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Yes that is correct to,but my only concern is Ub drivers work 84 to 100 hrs a week,the 100 hrs is an assumption and maybe here say, I hear it from people I know,I'm only pointing at it without prejudice and only assuming,whispers only.I don't want to mud sling but fatigue managing has to addressed.Even working as a second job,it's out of control


If people make money in Uber and follow their directions, they are doing ~70-100 hours a week.

It's the way it's designed.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

d0n said:


> If people make money in Uber and follow their directions, they are doing ~70-100 hours a week.
> 
> It's the way it's designed.


There old saying or motto,change will catch up,know it's legalised wait and see what occurs


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> There old saying or motto,change will catch up,know it's legalised wait and see what occurs


Uber is a piece of shit company, you aren't the only ones seeing it in Australia.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

d0n said:


> Uber is a piece of shit company, you aren't the only ones seeing it in Australia.


Know know did I state i know all,for example you state i am not the only one that sees Uber as s...?what gives you this impression? I am not concerned in any way what people choose,but when they sign on the dotted lines and line up in the ques of Uber around the globe,then they go try it and then claim it's f....,then why work for them?explain that to me.I always state before a year and a bit it was good earnings,not know.So where is your finger pointing that I am the only one that sees Uber as rotten?mmmmk it goes deeper than this and that,at the end all I hear from paxs that Uber is Cheap and don't pay surge after a cab UT off rate,it's not my opinion it's fast to know days of Uber than the old days of Uber.Figure what's the status these days of Uber


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

What's the situation like out there in straya? How much do you get paid per mile/time? Do you guys get quests? (Complete x trips get y much money) ?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Leo. said:


> What's the situation like out there in straya? How much do you get paid per mile/time? Do you guys get quests? (Complete x trips get y much money) ?


Rates are all different in the states of Ozz.Here in Melbourne, Victoria Metro base rates are below,
$2 call up,0.32 cents per minute and $1 per klm.This is all in AU currency,absolute rubbish,and on top rates were cut by 15% a while ago,about a year and a bit.So inflation has gone up and expenses up sky high.Anyway just do it casual .When I want,these are on the X not other vehicle category.Even working on other categories it's a loss too.

This point in time,majority of paxs are great,the small minority are stupid trots. Slam car doors shut,dirty feet and destroy my vehicle,so I don't do it that much.The stupid idiots don't realise they slam the doors and my seat belts and buckles get damages and my paint work..It's an ongoing issue with the dumb flat brained people and then they rate me a 1,it's more and deeper,but it is what i is and I tell them


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> Rates are all different in the states of Ozz.Here in Melbourne, Victoria Metro base rates are below,
> $2 call up,0.32 cents per minute and $1 per klm.This is all in AU currency,absolute rubbish,and on top rates were cut by 15% a while ago,about a year and a bit.So inflation has gone up and expenses up sky high.Anyway just do it casual .When I want,these are on the X not other vehicle category.Even working on other categories it's a loss too.
> 
> This point in time,majority of paxs are great,the small minority are stupid trots. Slam car doors shut,dirty feet and destroy my vehicle,so I don't do it that much.The stupid idiots don't realise they slam the doors and my seat belts and buckles get damages and my paint work..It's an ongoing issue with the dumb flat brained people and then they rate me a 1,it's more and deeper,but it is what i is and I tell them


Now m8 is that dollar per km after commission or before?


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Before..


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

That's $1.60 per mile before commissioning. Here in the ""second best"" market it's $1.15 per mile so you folks are doing alright.

Not to mention just across the bridge from San Francisco they pay .85 b4 and .63 for uber po*l


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Leo. said:


> That's $1.60 per mile before commissioning. Here in the ""second best"" market it's $1.15 per mile so you folks are doing alright.
> 
> Not to mention just across the bridge from San Francisco they pay .85 b4 and .63 for uber po*l


Our expenses and cost of living are higher. How much do you pay for 91 Octane petrol (or gas as you call it) ?

We pay 3.75 US $ / gallon (1.30 AU$/litre)


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sydney drivers are massively advantaged compared to the rest of Australia. Perhaps it’s the city thats most profitable for Uber...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Sydney drivers are massively advantaged compared to the rest of Australia. Perhaps it's the city thats most profitable for Uber...


Sydney has always been the King and Queens hub HQ(Headquarters) of ozzie companiies.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

corsair said:


> Our expenses and cost of living are higher. How much do you pay for 91 Octane petrol (or gas as you call it) ?
> 
> We pay 3.75 US $ / gallon (1.30 AU$/litre)


3.35 per gallon in this communist shithole of California. I'm not buying it m8 you people make much more and live in paradise, best healthcare, no crime and tons of wealth.


----------

